# VIP722k Duo Receiver - DVD player to play on second TV?!?



## DigitalGENOcyde (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok so I've previously read the entire manual, but now cannot find it anywhere... I thought I saw something where you possibly can connect a DVD player (The table of contents says a VCR though) and have it display on the second TV when it's setup as a dual tuner. 

I checked the manual on the Dish Network site and it's missing pages in the PDF document. 

CAN ANYONE PLEEEEASE ASSIST?!? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No.

That reference in the manual was for connecting a VCR to the output of the Dish receiver and having the Dish receiver control the starting and stopping of the VCR recordings via an IR emitter on the front of the receiver.

This is an anacronism from before DVR days, probably not enabled anymore and who has a working VCR anymore?

There are NO usable inputs on any Dish DVR's that would allow any other device to send signal to the DVR.

Some older SD receivers had an RF input that was passed through to your TV for antenna or other connection.

Only SD TiVos are capable of recording inputs and these are only component inputs where you can attach such a device as you mention.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

+1

A Dish DVR does not in anyway allow you to see at DVD player from TV1 at TV2 location.


----------

